# I don't have an iPhone (and don't plan to get one). Can I still activate and use an Apple Watch for



## iroh (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have an iPhone (and don't plan to get one). Can I still activate and use an Apple Watch for telling time?


----------



## StrapBandits (Dec 2, 2017)

The Watch doesn't need a phone to do everything. BuBumany Apple Watch apps are really just displays for things running on your iPhone, and some key features aren't available if you aren't paired to an iOS device.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

iroh said:


> I don't have an iPhone (and don't plan to get one). Can I still activate and use an Apple Watch for telling time?


NO. On Apple Watch the time function is only an application.

Though the Apple Watch can perform many functions without the iPhone
including using the LTE cellular network (for the Apple Watch 3 LTE model),
it cannot be activated by its own actions.

Possibly you could activate the Apple Watch with an iPhone you don't own
then switch the watch to airplane mode. However, the watch would then
be carrying the identity of that iPhone, and the watch could not be updated
without an iPhone. Normally the time is set from the network. I don't know
that you could manually set the time, and I don't know what would happen
if airplane mode were turned off. In my opinion that is impractical.

Perhaps some day Apple will offer the Apple Watch as a stand alone
device. It appears it would be better to wait if a stand alone device
is what you need or want.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

iroh,

If you have an Android phone (Samsung, Google, etc...) I'd look at the Samsung Gear S3 Frontier, not only would it be compatible with your Android OS but I think is a nicer watch than the Apple watch.

Tony
-Disclaimer - I am an iPhone user....


----------



## iroh (Jun 17, 2011)

jsbx1 said:


> iroh,
> 
> If you have an Android phone (Samsung, Google, etc...) I'd look at the Samsung Gear S3 Frontier, not only would it be compatible with your Android OS but I think is a nicer watch than the Apple watch.
> 
> ...


When it comes to aesthetics the apple watch is 10000% better. So I can never buy the Samsung watches.


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

iroh,

Vive la difference...... 

T


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

iroh said:


> I don't have an iPhone (and don't plan to get one). Can I still activate and use an Apple Watch for telling time?


No.

Not unless you buy used and you have an gentlemen's agreement with the previous owner where they removed their apps and data and you swear on your mother's grave that you will ALWAYS use Airplane Mode so that _what is still, according to their iCloud account, *their* Apple Watch_ doesn't receive texts and emails from _their_ accounts.

When you get a new Watch, it won't do anything until you pair it with an iPhone. It won't even show the time on its screen. It will prompt you to open the Watch app on your iPhone and get started with syncing.


----------



## scarrz (Jun 13, 2012)

Honestly IMO the Apple Watch is a good extension of the iPhone. Without it, I’d suggest going another route for a watch just to tell time.


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

I can’t see you would get value out of the watch without the iPhone.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm just lurking here, but I have to say I find it as a very strange move from Apple not to offer their iWatch as a standalone device.

They leave out all the users with Android (or other) phones - and that is a lot of potential customers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WES51 said:


> I'm just lurking here, but I have to say I find it as a very strange move from Apple not to offer their iWatch as a standalone device.
> 
> They leave out all the users with Android (or other) phones - and that is a lot of potential customers.


Getting the same level of functionality without iCloud integration is pretty much impossible.

Which version of Android should Apple support? Which phones? Does anyone with a sense of security think it'd be a good idea to save Health data on a Huawei?

And besides, how many more does Apple "need" to sell? It's already a bigger business than the iPod ever was.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

@BarracsSi, my comment was directed at the (according to the user comments) apparent NO functionality without iPhone.

"Need" to sell? Whatever it is, people/stockholders always seem to need more. Every lost opportunity translates into money that they could have made. With or without Android (or laptop connection if nothing else).

That said. Sorry, I was just wondering around and peeking in here. I try not to get hit by the door on my way out.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Not strange at all actually for apple. All apple devices, their proprietary OS, hardware and chip-sets form an entire closed ecosystem. No outside products are allowed to enter... at least not without $$$ fees paid to apple. That was the sole purpose of the lightning connector... apple security control over what cable accessories you can plug in.

My macbook pro (work computer) completely closes itself off from my android phone for example. I manage to get around it for file transfers, with the airdroid app which specifically has its way of getting around the apple software barriers via wifi transmission through my www browser.

In similar fashion no apple watch will ever be allowed to merge into an Android OS. 3rd party developers may devise ways around it, but I don't think they have achieved this yet. It's too bad because I would like to try an apple watch with my android phone for nothing more than a bluetooth notifier for txt and calls.

This is partially how apple products protect themselves and their users from hacks, malware, virus attacks...etc.... they close off and lock out the ecosystem.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jsbx1 said:


> iroh,
> 
> If you have an Android phone (Samsung, Google, etc...) I'd look at the Samsung Gear S3 Frontier, not only would it be compatible with your Android OS but I think is a nicer watch than the Apple watch.
> 
> ...


The Samsung S3 is a much nicer looking watch vs the Apple IMHO. The AW is androgynous looking square box.

While I understand why Apple went square, square watches in the regular watch world are "dress" watches. i.w. not sport watches. I've never owned and never would own a square traditional watch.

The flip side is round needs more screen space, so Samsung has to make it big: it used a 52mm... its also 50mm wide. That's the size of a large diver, and will not fit nearly as many wrists as even the AW4' 44mm case.

Life is about trade off's... As an Apple watch user (I've tried the Note 8, and my company's added security bricked it). I would not switch to Android for a phone, and I find the AW4 quite useful as a tool. As a tool, I can live with the square shaped box that sits on top if my wrist.

But the look of the Samsung is much more to my liking: I have several nice vintage style mechanical dive watches, which are more works of art these days.


----------

